# need help with my dishwasher, its backed up...



## sony45 (Nov 27, 2004)

so yeah after i recently did my dishes, i open up the dishwasher and found the machine was filled with water and some dirt. i'm guessing something is clogged, but don't know what. 

any suggestions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

At the drain pipes under your sink should be a black hose leading to your dish washer, check it for clear, if it's not clogged could be the dish washer pump.

Bob


----------



## Hammertime (Aug 8, 2004)

sony45 said:


> so yeah after i recently did my dishes, i open up the dishwasher and found the machine was filled with water and some dirt. i'm guessing something is clogged, but don't know what.
> 
> any suggestions are greatly appreciated.



I agree, check to see if the line is clogged at the sink end and at the dishwasher end. I would clear any debris away from the inside area where the water enters the drain pump. Then turn the lever for the power so it wants to drain. Listen at the drain hose or feel the drain hose to see if the pump is working.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

In many dishwashers there is a screen that needs to be cleaned, I learned this one the hard way.
I'm not an appliance guy but I though that I would throw this in. Look up your unit on the web and see if you can find a parts breakdown, look for the screen/filter.


----------

